#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Σοφίτα σε νέα κτήρια

## Sta08

Καλημερα σας,
Προκειται για την ανεγερση νεοδμητων κατοικιων με σοφιτα σε εκτος σχεδιου αγροτεμμαχιο (καλυψη=δομηση) οπου εξαντλειται η πρωτη.
1η ερωτηση: Συμφωνα με τις σημειωσεις της Ευδοκιας Μοσχακη του ΝΟΚ αναφερεται οτι οι σοφιτες μετρανε στον σ.καλυψης και ερωτω. Ειναι δυνατον να συμβαινει απο την στιγμη που ο υποκειμενος οροφος μετραει αρχικα στην καλυψη?
2η ερωτηση: Στην επεκταση της πλακας της σοφιτας μπορει να κατασκευαστει *εξωστης* δεδομενου οτι δεν υπερβαινει το 20% της επιφανειας που επιτρεπεται να δομηθει ?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

1) Παρέθεσε ακριβώς το κείμενο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι.

2) Όχι.

----------


## Sta08

Επισυναπτω μια εικονα οπως αναγραφεται στο τευχος

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι πλεονασμός αυτό που γράφει στο βιβλίο αλλά δεν είναι λάθος.

Ναι, η σοφίτα μετρά στην κάλυψη αλλά δεν την αυξάνει αφού ο ακριβώς από κάτω χώρος της μετρά κι αυτός στην κάλυψη.
Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει στις σοφίτες είναι ότι δεν μετρούν στη δόμηση (υπό προϋποθέσεις) και μετρούν στον όγκο.

----------


## Sta08

Σ ευχαριστω Χαρη

----------


## antonis_m

συναδελφοι εχω μια απορια..δεδομενου οτι 

1. Σύµφωνα µε το άρθρο 2 της υπ’ αριθµ. 63234/19-12-12 Απόφασης Αν. Υπουργού ΠΕΚΑ (µε την οποία εγκρίθηκε Τεύχος Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του ΝΟΚ)
παράγραφος 81 (σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο 11 παράγραφος 6)ι)ε & με το άρθρο 19 παράγραφος 2)ζ)  «…Επιτρέπονται ανοίγματα στη στέγη που ακολουθούν τη στερεομετρία της, όσο και ανοίγματα στους τυχόν τοίχους που συμμετέχουν σε αυτήν, για τον φωτισμό και αερισμό του χώρου.»

2. «ιε. Σοφίτες με συνολικό εμβαδόν μικρότερο ή ίσο του 1./2 του χώρου του υποκειμενου οροφου με τον οποίο συνδέονται λειτουργικά, χωρίς να αποτελούν ανεξάρτητο όροφο και εφόσον *το μέσο ελεύθερο ύψος* είναι μικρότερο από 2,20 μ..»

_3. «Ελεύθερο ύψος σε τυχόν σημείο του δαπέδου ορόφου ή χώρου κτιρίου είναι το μήκος της κατακόρυφης γραμμής μεταξύ του ανώτατου σημείου του τελειωμένου δαπέδου μέχρι το κατώτατο σημείο της τελειωμένης οροφής ή τυχόν ψευδοροφής.»_

ΑΥΤΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ???

----------


## fotinoula

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά συνάδελφοι για αύριο. Ασχολούμαι πρώτη φορά με το θέμα της σοφίτας και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας μπας και βγάλω άκρη. Σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή σε αγροτεμάχιο 1200 τμ περίπου υπάρχει υφιστάμενη ισόγεια κατοικία με αποθήκη με επικάλυψη στέγη. Σε αυτή θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης να κάνει μια προσθήκη κατ'επέκταση του ισογείου και σε αυτή να υπάρχει και μια σοφίτα .Όλη η κατοικία μετά θα επικαλυφτεί με νέα στέγη. Στα εκτός σχεδίου το μέγιστο ύψος κτιρίου σε μωνόροφα είναι 4,00 +1,20 στέγη. Σκέφτομαι να αφήσω καθαρό ύψος 2,50 μέτρα και μαζί με την πλάκα το δάπεδο της σοφίτας να είναι στο 2,70 μέτρα. Απο εκεί και μετά να γίνει η στέγη . Δύναται αυτό το ύψος να προσαυξηθεί με κάποιο τρόπο. Δηλαδή με ένα περιμετρικό δοκάρι να θεωρηθεί ότι η στέγη εδράζεται πχ όχι στα 4,00 μέτρα αλλά στα 4,60 πχ για να κερδίσω λίγο ύψος ή είναι απαγορευτικό λόγο του 5,20 μέτρα που αφορά ολικό ύψος κτιρίου με στέγη. Επισυνάπτω και ένα σκαρίφημα τομής για να καταλάβετε πως το σκέφτομαι. Ευχαριστώ για την οποιαδήποτε γνώμη και πληροφορία
.

----------


## Xάρης

Δείτε τα σχετικά σκαριφήματα των Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του 2012 του ΝΟΚ.
Σε αυτά απεικονίζονται οικοδομές εντός σχεδίου αλλά σημασία έχει το σημείο που απεικονίζουν ότι ξεκινά η στέγη.

Επίσης, αν και δεν έχουν επίσημο χαρακτήρα, είναι πολύ χρήσιμα και τα επεξηγηματικά σκαριφήματα που θα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## mcha

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν σε νέα οικοδομή, εντός σχεδίου, μπορεί η σοφίτα να έχει πρόσβαση σε ημιυπαίθριο χώρο.
Στον ΝΟΚ, αναφέρει μόνο πρόσβαση σε δώμα ή ανοικτό/κλειστό εξώστη.
ΝΟΚ αρ.2 παρ.81 "...Η σοφίτα, δύναται να έχει πρόσβαση σε δώμα ή και δώμα ορόφου του κτιρίου ή και ανοικτό εξώστη ή και κλειστό εξώστη."
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Αν ήμουν ελεγκτής σε ΥΔΟΜ δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα, από τη στιγμή που ο νόμος επιτρέπει σε δώμα, δώμα ορόφου αλλά και σε εξώστη, ανοιχτό και κλειστό.

Φοβάμαι όμως ότι κάποιοι υπάλληλοι ΥΔΟΜ δεν θα συμφωνήσουν επειδή δεν αναφέρεται ρητά στον ΝΟΚ η πρόσβαση από σοφίτα σε ανοχιτό ημιυπαίθριο χώρο.
Οπότε ίσως πρέπει να κατατεθεί έγγραφο ερώτημα στην αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ.

----------

mcha

----------


## NIKOS_M

Θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση σε ΗΧ, αλλά είναι όπως τα είπε ο Χάρης. Πρόσφατα πήρα άκυρο από ΥΔΟΜ με την αιτιολογία ότι δεν αναφέρεται ρητά στο ΝΟΚ η πρόσβαση σε ΗΧ

----------

mcha

----------


## mcha

Καλησπέρα,
Τελικά, στην αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ Καλαμαριάς που ρώτησα, δεν το δέχονται. Η σοφίτα δεν μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση σε ημιυπαίθριο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα,
Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Την άποψη της ΥΔΟΜ Καλαμαριάς τη θεωρούσα πολύ πιθανή δεδομένης του τρόπου σκέψης των μηχανικών του δημοσίου.

Εκείνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να θέσεις το ερώτημα εγγράφως και αφού σου δώσουν έγγραφη απάντηση να τους ζητήσεις να προωθήσουν στη ΔΙΠΕΧΩΣ της Περιφέρειας Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας και εκεί να τους ζητήσεις το ερώτημα να φτάσει στη ΔΑΟΚΑ.
Δυστυχώς οι μηχανικοί και οι πολίτες δεν μπορούν να απευθύνονται στη ΔΑΟΚΑ άμεσα παρά μόνο με τον παραπάνω έμμεσο τρόπο.

Αφού όμως δεν μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις ημιυπαίθριο σε επαφή με τη σοφίτα, μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις πέργκολα σε επαφή με τη σοφίτα. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο.
Εκτός βέβαια εάν ο ιδιοκτήτης αυτό που πραγματικά ήθελε είναι να κλείσει αυθαίρετα τον ημιυπαίθριο. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, καλύτερα που η ΥΔΟΜ Καλαμαριάς δεν το δέχεται.

Αν και όταν ελέγχεται μόνο όγκος αντί δόμησης+όγκου, ερωτήματα σαν αυτό δεν θα έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης.

----------

mcha

----------

